# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  فاطمة الصادق والعوير فى قون ....!!!

## سودان المريخ

*قال على همشرى يفعل ما يشاء ليس لنا دخل بالنسبة لنا كمجلس إدارة
ويحذر جماهير الهلال بعدم قراءة الصحف الحمراء ....
ويصف الصحف الحمراء بالحاقدة
وقال كل الشعب السودانى فرح لإنتصار الهلال ما عدا قلة
ويسئ لمجلس إدارة المريخ ....
قال المريخ أصبح يدار بصورة كده ... وقال نحنا ما عندنا دخل بها
وقال دى خطرفات الإعلام الأحمر
ونحنا ما بنشتغل بها
أنا طلعت بحاجة واحدة بس 
أنو الزول ده مليان حقد تجاه كل ماهو أحمر
شوف السجم ده
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ما في صفوة اتصل عليهو و قعدو في علبو
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*هم فرحانين بالهمشرة ولكن شوية ويرجعوا ونقعد تحت الحيطة ونسمع الزيطة:8hr:
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يخاطبني السفية 0والله من الله خلقني ما شفت لي زول راسو فاضي ذي دا والله كل الاسئلة الوجهت لية لم افهم منة اجابة كل كلامو كلام الطير في الزريبة اقصد الباقير دا زول فاقد تربوي مابعرف يقول جملة مفيدة 0كلامو دراااااااااااااااااااااب  
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

يخاطبني السفية 0والله من الله خلقني ما شفت لي زول راسو فاضي ذي دا والله كل الاسئلة الوجهت لية لم افهم منة اجابة كل كلامو كلام الطير في الزريبة اقصد الباقير دا زول فاقد تربوي مابعرف يقول جملة مفيدة 0كلامو دراااااااااااااااااااااب 



صدقت راسو فاضى صقيعة
*

----------


## ابولين

*قال المريخ أصبح يدار بصورة كده ... وقال نحنا ما عندنا دخل بها
وقال دى خطرفات الإعلام الأحمر
ونحنا ما بنشتغل بها
أنا طلعت بحاجة واحدة بس 
أنو الزول ده مليان حقد تجاه كل ماهو أحمر
شوف السجم ده00000000 اللي ما يطول العنب حامضا عنة يقول 
*

----------


## محمد star

*ياخ ده واحد كلب كمان بتفصح على المريخ والله المريخ سيدك وسيد اهلك
                        	*

----------


## محمد أرقو

*يا أخي العزيز؛؛‘أغلب كتا الهلال حاقدين وجهلاء؛؛؛ولا يمتلكون من المهنية إلا اسمها...
الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاهم به!
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد أرقو
					

يا أخي العزيز؛؛‘أغلب كتا الهلال حاقدين وجهلاء؛؛؛ولا يمتلكون من المهنية إلا اسمها...
الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاهم به!



الحمد لله
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*سبحان الله بالله ده كلام يخرج من رئيس نادي و في فضائية فعلا كيسو فاضي و يدل علي ضمور في الفكر الاداري
*

----------


## ود مضوي

*العوير البرير والبايرة فاطمة الصادق والمتصابي يوسف السماني وكل اعلام الهليهيل يتجاهلون فريقهم المتهالك وينتظرون كتاب الزعيم ليردوا عليهم هذا هو الزعيم واهله يبادروا ويتركوا رد الفعل للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود مضوي
					

العوير البرير والبايرة فاطمة الصادق والمتصابي يوسف السماني وكل اعلام الهليهيل يتجاهلون فريقهم المتهالك وينتظرون كتاب الزعيم ليردوا عليهم هذا هو الزعيم واهله يبادروا ويتركوا رد الفعل للجلافيط



دى أفضل مسميات توافق حالهم يا ود مضوى







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوطن الغالي
					

سبحان الله بالله ده كلام يخرج من رئيس نادي و في فضائية فعلا كيسو فاضي و يدل علي ضمور في الفكر الاداري



:Swaffff::Swaffff::Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*البابور و الذي سب العقيدة سبحان الله ههههههههههههههه

حلقة ولا في الاحلام هههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزول ده مابعرف يتكلم اصلا وكلامه كله مركرك زي ناديه

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الأمين البرير ..
ما هو إلا جحش قادته الصدفة ليعتلي هرم إدارة الهليل الهش أصلاً ..
وفعلاً كان قدراً سيئاً ذاك الذي قاده إلى رئاسة الهليل , بالنظر إلى أزمات النادي التعبان المالية والإدارية .. وبدلاً عن إيجاد شخص حكيم وناضج إدارياً , إذا بهم ينصبون هذا الأحمق .. نعم أحمق فهي أكثر صفاته تجلياً ووضوحاً .. فكلامه دائماً كلام (زول ساكت) وألفاظه ومفرداته ركيكة لا تليق برئيس نادي .. بالله قارنوا هذا (العوير) بالوالي.. ومع أن المقارنة معدومة ولكن أنظروا للفرق .. فرق الثريا عن الثرى, حتى إذا ما قارنته بالأرباب صلاح إدريس فهناك فرق واضح في الوعي والثقافة والنضج, أقله صلاح إدريس رجل يحب الهلال ولا يكره المريخ .. وكلامه محترم ويذكر المريخ ورجالاته بالخير , مع اختلافنا الشديد معه ومع آرائه في كثير من الأحيان ..
الأمين البرير قال (ده الأمين العوويييييييييييييييييييير) .. بالله شوف .
أما فاطمة الماصادق هذه .. فهذه حكاية أخرى .. 
إنها تفتقر إلى الحرفية وإلى الذوق وإلى أدب الحديث و(ربما حاجات تانية حامياني!!!) .. وعلى الرغم من رأينا الواضح في قناتها (قناة فوول) وتحيزها الفاضح .. إلا أن هذه الفاطنة حكاية أخرى من (قلة الأدب) و(الكراهية السافرة للمريخ) و(كثرة المكياج!!!) .. مذيعة فظيعة تعاني من الخواء الفكري والضحالة الثقافية والثرثرة فيما لا تفقه واستغرب دائماً من تعامل المريخ مع هذه القناة بئس القناة هي وبئس المذيعة مذيعتهم هذه والتي لا تتوانى في إطلاق الشتائم على الهواء وتمرير عبارات غير لائقة وبطريقة مستفزة وغير محترمة ..
*

----------


## سيزر

*جميع الهلالاب حاقدون وهذا البرير اكثرهم حقد وجهل
*

----------


## ابومضوي العسيلاوي

*احبتي الصفوة والله قد قيمتم هذا الشخص خاوى الراى السديد والفكر والمنطق وهو باسلوبه الممجوج يثير عليه الضحك ويؤكد انه يشبه ناديه في كل شئ حقد وغل وحسد وهذا رجل مريض فاتركوه ,,,, وشخصيا منذ فاز واعتلي هذا الموقع كنت اقول هذا المخلوق العجيب ح يكمل الناقصة لناس الزريبة وزى مابقولوا "عايرة وادوها سوط" ومن حسن حظه حتي الان الامور ماشة معاهو في الابطال بالادوار الخطيرة لافضل مهاجميه في تشكيلة الهليل علي همشرى والحمام الميت في الابطال والحظ ولكن انتظروا حتي الفضيحة المجلجلة في دورى الاربعة ح تشوفوا كيف ستكون نهايته وكل منكم يتخيل السيناريو الذى يحدث واى صورة سيئة تضعها سيكون الواقع اسوأ "وان غد لناظره قريب" ... وان شاء الله يستمر طوالي في رئاسة الهليل لانه الوجه الحقيقي لهم .
*

----------

